# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  شاهد ماذا يحدث عندما يتحرش الشاب بوالدته المتنكرة+منوعاااات

## yassirali66

*                                     تجربة إجتماعية لتسليط الضوء على ظاهرة التحرش

                                     بالفيديو: شاهد ماذا يحدث عندما يتحرش الشاب بوالدته المتنكرة
<font size="6">


حاول برنامج  تلفزيوني في البيرو رصد ردة فعل شباب اعتادوا التحرش بالنساء في الشوارع،  عندما يكتشف كل منهم أن المرأة التي تحرش بها هي والدته، وذلك في محاولة  لتسليط الضوء على ظاهرة التحرش التي انتشرت بشكل كبير في البلاد.

                                                                                                              واشتملت التجربة على حالتين لشابين  معروف عنهما التحرش بالنساء، تنكرت والدة كل منهما بملابس امرأة شابة، ومرت  بجانب ابنها لتعرف ردة فعله بحسب ما أوردت صحيفة "دايلي ميل" البريطانية.

في الحالة الأولى ارتدت الأم ثوباً أسود قصير ومرت بجانب ابنها الشاب  وصديقه في الشارع، وسارع الشاب إلى إطلاق عبارات تحرش بذيئة باتجاه المرأة  من دون أن يدرك أنها والدته، وأصيب الشاب بالصدمة بعدما رفعت والدته  نظارتها الشمسية، وراحت توبخه على سوء الخلق قبل أن تبدأ بضربه بحقيبة  يدها.

في الحالة الثانية ارتدت الأم ثوباً أخضر وباروكة على رأسها، ومرت بجانب  ابنها الذي سارع أيضاً بالتحرش بها، مما دفعها إلى إزالة الباروكة وكشف  هويتها لابنها وبدأت بتأنيبه وضربه بالباروكة.

وانتهى مقطع الفيديو بنصيحة للشباب بالتوقف عن مضايقة النساء قبل أن يتعرضوا لموقف مشابه.

وتأتي هذه التجربة بعد أن أظهرت آخر الإحصائيات أن 7 من أصل كل 10 نساء تعرضن لتحرشات جنسية في العاصمة البيروفية ليما.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ابتلع قطعة تمثل الشخصية الكرتونية 

                                     استخراج "سبونج بوب" مبتسم من مريء طفل بجدة

  



                                         الأربعاء 28 يناير
استخرج الأطباء في مستشفى الملك  عبدالعزيز بجدة لعبة "سبونج بوب"، الشخصية الكرتونية الشهيرة، من داخل مريء  طفل يبلغ من العمر 16 شهراً.

 
                                                                                                              وذكر موقع "يو بي آي" الإخباري أن  والد الطفل قد أحضره إلى المستشفى وهو يبتلع قطعة غير معروفة، ثم بعد إجراء  الأشعة فوجئ الأطباء بـوجود "سبونج بوب" مبتسماً داخل مريء الطفل.

وكانت القطع التي ابتلعها الطفل للشخصية الكرتونية مرتدية الحذاء، وتبتسم وتخرج لسانها.

ومن المرجح أن الطفل أزال هذه القطعة من قلادة لشقيقه وابتلعها أثناء اللعب بها، وقد أجرى الأطباء العملية واستخرجوا القطعة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في مطعم وجبات سريعة

                                     فيديو صادم: قاتل مأجور يطلق النار على ضحيته علناً

<font size="6">


تداولت وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية فيديو صادماً، لمسلح يقتل رجلاً علناً، بأحد مطاعم الوجبات السريعة في بنما بأمريكا الجنوبية. 

                                                                                                              ويظهر الفيديو، الذي بثته الشرطة في  بنما بالتصوير البطيء، القاتل وهو يدخل إلى المطعم ويطلق النار على رأس  الرجل من مسافة قريبة.

وذكرت الشرطة، أن التحقيقات جارية للقبض على المتهم، الذي ترجح أنه قاتل مأجور. 

وكان الضحية، يعقوب فان دير هارت (35 عاماً)، يتناول طعامه في مطعم تيراتون  بحي بيلا فيستا في بنما، عندما تعرض لإطلاق نار في الرأس، مما أدى لسقوطه  على الأرض، ثم فارق الحياة في قسم العناية المركزة بالمستشفى.  

ووفقاً للشرطة، خرج المسلح بهدوء من المطعم، وقفز هارباً على متن دراجة نارية برفقة أشخاص كانوا ينتظرونه خارج المطعم. 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     تطبع نحو 30 كلمة بالدقيقة

                                     بالصور: مصابة بالشلل الدماغي تكتب رواية برجلها

  



                                         الثلاثاء 27 يناير
لم تستسلم الشابة الصينية هيو  هويان للإعاقة التي تعاني منها، فقررت مقاومتها والاستمرار في هوايتها  المفضلة، وهي تأليف القصص والروايات، مستخدمة رجلها اليسرى فقط. 

 
                                                                                                              وأصيبت هويان البالغة من العمر 21  عاماً بمرض في عامها الأول، ما أدى إلى شلل معظم أعضاء جسدها، باستثناء  رأسها ورجلها اليسرى، فاستخدمتها لطباعة إحدى الروايات بواسطة حاسوب محمول.  



وعلى الرغم من أن هويان لم تلتحق بالمدرسة، فقد تعلمت الكتابة والقراءة  بمساعدة والدتها، علماً أنها قادرة على طباعة من 20 إلى30 كلمة في الدقيقة  الواحدة باستخدام أصابع قدمها اليسرى. 



 
تقول هويان إنها ليست عبقرية، لكنها تعتمد على قوة التركيز التي تمتلكها،  وتضيف أنها تعلمت الكثير من مشاهدة الأفلام عبر التلفاز، مشيرةً إلى أنها  انتهت من كتابة 6 فصول من الرواية المؤلفة من 60 ألف كلمة.  



*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     مقابل 170 ألف دولار

                                     شركة سياحية تضمن لك طقساً صحواً يوم زفافك 

  



يمكن أن تفسد الأحوال الجوية  حفلات زفاف يتم التخطيط لها لشهور عديدة، ولهذا عرضت إحدى الشركات  البريطانية السياحية خدمة فريدة من نوعها، عبر تقنية للتحكم بالأحوال  الجوية أثناء حفل الزفاف. 

                                                                                                              تعهدت شركة "أوليفرز ترافيلز" بتأمين  طقس معتدل وسماء صافية للمقبلين على الزواج أثناء حفلة الزفاف، باستخدام  تقنية لتبديد الغيوم مقابل 170 ألف دولار أمريكي، ويعتبر البعض أن هذا  مبلغاً ضئيلاً إذا ما قورن بالخدمة التي من شأنها أن تنقذ حفل الزفاف من  الأمطار التي يمكن أن تفسده.

تحضير قبل أسبوع
تبدأ شركة "أوليفرز ترافلز" بالعملية قبل أسبوع من الزفاف للحفاظ  على السماء صافية، ويحلّق فريقها المكون من خبراء في الأرصاد الجوية  وطيارين محترفين بطائرة فوق الغيوم، ويرشونها بجسيمات يود الفضة التي  تتكاثف وتسبب هطول الأمطار.

وقال الشريك المؤسس لشركة أوليفرز تلرافيلز أوليفر بيل: "نفتخر بالخدمات  المميزة التي نقدمها لعملائنا، وستوفر هذه الخدمة الفريدة من نوعها  للمقبلين على الزواج، فرصة التمتع بأجواء صافية طوال حفل الزفاف حتى في  أيام الشتاء الماطرة".

فكرة قديمة
نظام التحكم بالطقس الذي تقدمه شركة أوليفرز ترافلز ليس متوفراً سوى  في فرنسا حالياً، وإذا نجحت التجربة فسيعمم في بريطانيا وربما باقي دول  أوروبا.

من الجدير بالذكر أن تقنية تبديد الغيوم في الهواء ليست أمراً جديداً، ويتم  تجربتها منذ الأربعينيات من القرن الماضي، واستخدمت في أولمبياد بيكين  2008 وفي حفل زفاف الأمير وليام و كيت ميدلتون، لكنها لم تنتشر لتكون جزءاً  من حفلات الزفاف حتى الآن.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     المستشفى أبلغه بداية بأنه ولد

                                     سعودي يتفاجأ بتحويل مولوده الذكر إلى أنثى معاقة

  
                                             المستشفى أبلغه بداية بأنه ولد فأسماه "سالم" وبعد 10 أيام اتصلوا به ليصدموه                                          


فوجىء مواطن سعودي بتحويل مولوده  الذكر إلى أنثى معاقة، إذ أبلغته المستشفى عند الولادة بأن مولوده الذي بقي  في حضانة المستشفى أنه ذكر فأسماه "سالم" ثم اتصلت به بعد أسبوع لتبلغه  بأن من في حضانة "أنثى" ومعاقة.

                                                                                                              وبحسب صحيفة عكاظ السعودية، فوجىء  الوالد هادي مسعود آل فطيح بأن عملية الولادة تمت قيصرية دون علمه، رغم  تلقيه اتصالاً من قبل المستشفى يشير إلى أنهم قد يحتاجون موافقته المبدئية  عند الحاجة لهذه العملية أثناء الولادة.

 وبعد مرور أسبوع كامل من خروج الزوجة، اتصل مدير مستشفى بمدينة نجران  السعودية بالوالد ليبلغه بأن المولود الذي بقي في حضانة المستشفى للعلاج  أنثى معاقة وليس ذكراً، وطلب منه التوجه لإدارة المستشفى من أجل إنهاء هذا  الوضع ودياً، فرفض الأب وطالبه بإظهار ابنه الذي أسماه "سالم".

وكان قسم الولادة في مستشفى نجران أفاد مسعود بأن المولود ذكر وتم إنهاء  إجراءات التبليغ كما هو موضح بالأوراق التي يحتفظ بها، ثم تم إخراج الزوجة  من المستشفى بينما استدعت حالة الطفل بقاءه في الحضانة.

ومن جهته أكد مصدر مسؤول في المستشفى بأن المواطن رزق بمولود أنثى، وأن خطأ  صاحب الإجراء في تعبئة نموذج الولادة، فيما أفاد أن التحقيقات ما زالت  جارية لمعرفة الملابسات واكتشاف ما إذا كان الخطأ متعمداً أو غير مقصود.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     وجهت إليه تهمة الاعتداء

                                     بالفيديو: طالب يضرب أستاذه لأنه صادر هاتفه الذكي




<font size="6">


اعتدى طالب ثانوي أمريكي على  أستاذه بالضرب في الفصل الدراسي، بعدما قام الأخير بمصادرة هاتفه الذكي،  وفق ما ذكر موقع "نيويورك ديلي نيوز" الإلكتروني.

                                                                                                              وأظهر فيديو على يوتيوب التقطه أحد  الطلاب، الطالب وهو يحاول استعادة الهاتف بالقوة، لكن عندما فشل في ذلك،  عمد إلى إسقاط الأستاذ على الأرض وانهال عليه بالضرب. 

وذكر الموقع أن الحادثة وقعت في ثانوية "جون إف كينيدي" في مدينة بيترسن  بعد قيام الأستاذ بسحب هاتف ذكي من أحد التلاميذ بسبب استخدامه أثناء  الشرح، مشيراً إلى أن المدرسة أوقفت الطالب الذي وجهت إليه الشرطة تهمة  الاعتداء على مدرّس مادة الفيزياء (62 عاماً). 

وعبرت متحدثة باسم المدرسة عن استغرابها واستيائها من طريقة تصرّف التلامذة الذين لم يتدخلوا لمنع صديقهم من مهاجمة أستاذهم.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     لم يلتقيا مسبقاً 

                                     خطوبة فلسطينية لأسير وأسيرة داخل السجون الإسرائيلية 

  
                                             الأسيران الدبابسة والحروب (المصدر)                                         


تقدم الأسير الفلسطيني محمد  الحروب (39 عاماً) من مدينة جنين شمال الضفة الغربية، لخطبة الأسيرة إحسان  دبابسة من مدينة الخليل جنوب الضفة الغربية، والمعتقلة في سجن هشارون  الإسرائيلي منذ 14 أكتوبر (تشرين الأول) الماضي.

                                                                                                              وأشارت عائلة الأسيرة دبابسة إلى أن  الأسير الحروب تقدم بشكل رسمي لخطبة ابنتهم مع العلم أنهم لم يلتقيا مسبقاً  ولم يعرفا بعضهما البعض، واستغربت العائلة حين أقدم مجموعة من أصدقاء  الأسير للحديث عن الموضوع معهم، لا سيما وأن الأسيرين لا يزالان داخل سجون  الاحتلال.

وأكدت العائلة أنه سيتم خلال الفترة المقبلة العمل على إصدار توكيلات رسمية  من الأسيرين عن طريق المحامين، للتمكن من إتمام إجراءات الخطوبة بشكل موثق  ورسمي عبر المحاكم الشرعية الفلسطينية.

ليست المرة الأولى
وفي هذا الإطار قال مدير مركز "أحرار" لدراسات الأسرى فؤاد الخفش لـ  24: "إن الأسرى الفلسطينيين يحاولون بشتى الطرق والوسائل التشبث بالأمل،  ويعد إقدام العديد من الأسرى الفلسطينيين خلال السنوات الماضية على عقد  قرانهم وهم داخل الأسر بمثابة رسالة صمود وتحدي في وجه المحتل".

وأشار الخفش أن هذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يقدم فيها أسير على خطبة أو عقد  قرانه وهو داخل الأسر، فهناك العديد من الحالات آخرها إقدام الأسير عبد  الفتاح زامل (40 عاماً) من نابلس، والمحكوم لمدة 24 عاماً أمضى منها أحد  عشر عاماً بعقد قرانه على ابنة عمته منتصف ديسمبر (كانون الأول) الماضي.

ويشار إلى أن الأسيرة إحسان دبابسة اعتقلت مرتين الأولى لمدة عامين وتم  تحريرها عام 2009، والثانية في أكتوبر (تشرين الأول) للعام المنصرم 2014،  ولا زالت تنتظر إصدار حكم بحقها من قبل محاكم الاحتلال العسكرية.

ويمضي الأسير أسامة الحروب حكماً بالسجن لمدة 14 عاماً، أمضى منها أكثر من  10 أعوام حتى الآن، وكان اعتقاله بتاريخ 5 مايو (أيار) 2014.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     حملة أندونيسية على تويتر ضد شيخ حرّم صور سلفي النساء


  
                                             السلفي حرام                                         


أطلق أحد شيوخ إندونيسيا حملة  مثيرة للجدل منذ بضعة أيام، إذ صرّح أن صور "سلفي" هي "حرام ومكروهة"، بحسب  تعاليم الدين الإسلامي، داعياً إلى الابتعاد عن "هذه الظاهرة" وخصوصاً  النساء، في المقابل تحرك الشارع الإندونيسي على طريقته الخاصة من خلال نشر  عدد أكبر من صور السلفي.

                                                                                                              وكان الشيخ فيلكس ياو أعلن بداية عبر  حسابه على تويتر أن صور سلفي "تشجع شعور التكبر على باقي الناس، خصوصاً أن  النساء تظهرن من خلال أوضاع مخلة بالأخلاق، وقحة، ونجسة".

وفي إحدى تغريداته قال ياو: "في هذه الأيام، العديد من النساء المسلمات  يلتقطن صور سلفي من دون خجل. في بعض الأحيان يكون هناك 9 صور في إطار واحد  مع تعابير وجه - يا إلهي - أين نقاء وجمال المرأة".

وبحسب موقع "كوارتز" الأمريكي، فإن حملة على موقع تويتر انطلقت متخذة من  اسم هذا الشيخ هاشتاقاً لها "#selfie4siauw"، كما انتشرت الصور على تطبيق  انستغرام بالهاشتاق نفسه.

وتعتبر أندونيسيا من أكثر الدول التي تستخدم الأجهزة الخلوية الذكية إلى جانب مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

                                     تطبع نحو 30 كلمة بالدقيقة

                                     بالصور: مصابة بالشلل الدماغي تكتب رواية برجلها

  



                                         الثلاثاء 27 يناير
لم تستسلم الشابة الصينية هيو  هويان للإعاقة التي تعاني منها، فقررت مقاومتها والاستمرار في هوايتها  المفضلة، وهي تأليف القصص والروايات، مستخدمة رجلها اليسرى فقط. 

 
                                                                                                              وأصيبت هويان البالغة من العمر 21  عاماً بمرض في عامها الأول، ما أدى إلى شلل معظم أعضاء جسدها، باستثناء  رأسها ورجلها اليسرى، فاستخدمتها لطباعة إحدى الروايات بواسطة حاسوب محمول.  



وعلى الرغم من أن هويان لم تلتحق بالمدرسة، فقد تعلمت الكتابة والقراءة  بمساعدة والدتها، علماً أنها قادرة على طباعة من 20 إلى30 كلمة في الدقيقة  الواحدة باستخدام أصابع قدمها اليسرى. 



 
تقول هويان إنها ليست عبقرية، لكنها تعتمد على قوة التركيز التي تمتلكها،  وتضيف أنها تعلمت الكثير من مشاهدة الأفلام عبر التلفاز، مشيرةً إلى أنها  انتهت من كتابة 6 فصول من الرواية المؤلفة من 60 ألف كلمة.  






ده حالتها بتكتب صيني
امال لو بتكتب عربي كانت كتبت كم
                        	*

----------

